# Really?



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

The bunny gets it's own picture, the guinea pig gets it's own picture, but the rat and chinchilla share a picture? Those are like the LEAST related of those four


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minigeko (Sep 18, 2013)

Well to be fair most packaging just has a random picture of a rat and says "and other small animals" on it

Sent from my SCH-I605


----------

